# Wild Camping Spot



## DaveAndMichelle (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi
We have just stopped at this lovely spot beside a small lake in the North Yorkshire dales. The place is called Semerwater it is privately owned but you can pay the farmer from £2 to £7 depending on the size of your van to stay there the night and you are only feet away from the lake.

I have uploaded a couple of pic's but they do not do the place justice as you can see the view we woke up to was fab as we only arrived late at night in the dark so could not see view properly.

Dave


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Any chance of Latitude & Longitude please?

Rod


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Dave.

Co-ords would be great if you have them.

There's another spot on the same lake where I've overnighted without any issues:

54.28333, -2.12126


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to walk to this lake from Hawes many years ago. It is near the small village of Countersett near Bainbridge in Wensleydale. The locals always told of there being a village buried under its waters and that on some days the church spire could be seen. Many other stories about the place -

http://thedales.org.uk/legend-of-semerwater/

I don't think it was privately owned when I used to go there.


----------

